# Did you know this?



## Rodridge Farm Livery (Mar 3, 2009)

How many breeds or horse/pony do you think there are?

List taken from the official horse forum (Click here)
*Horse*

Abaco Barb, see Barb (horse) 
Abtenauer 
Abyssinian (horse) 
Aegidienberger 
Akhal-Teke 
Albanian (horse) 
Altai (horse) 
Alter Real 
American Cream Draft 
American Indian Horse 
American Paint Horse 
American Quarter Horse 
American Saddlebred 
American Warmblood 
Andalusian horse some bloodlines also called Pura Raza Española (PRE) or Pure Spanish-bred 
Andravida (horse) 
Anglo-Arabian 
Anglo-Kabarda 
Anglo-Norman horse 
Appaloosa 
"Appendix," see American Quarter Horse 
Arabian horse 
AraAppaloosa, also called Ara-Appaloosa, Arappaloosa or Araloosa 
Ardennes (horse), or Ardennais 
Argentine Criollo, see Criollo (horse) 
Asturcon 
Australian Brumby, see Brumby 
Australian Draught Horse 
Australian Stock Horse 
Austrian Warmblood 
Auxois 
Avelignese, see Haflinger (horse) 
Azteca (horse) 
Balearic (horse) 
Balikun (horse) 
Baluchi (horse) 
Ban'ei 
Banker Horse 
Barb (horse) 
Bashkir Curly, see Curly horse 
Bavarian Warmblood 
Belgian (horse) 
Belgian Warmblood (includes Belgian Half-blood) 
Black Forest Horse, also called Black Forest cold blood or Schwarzwälder Kaltblut 
Boulonnais horse 
Brabant, see Belgian (horse) 
Brandenburger 
Brazilian Sport Horse (Brasileiro de Hipismo) 
Breton (horse), or Trait Breton 
Brumby 
Budyonny (horse) or Budenny 
Byelorussian Harness 
Calabrese (horse) 
Camargue (horse) 
Camarillo White Horse 
Campolina 
Canadian Horse 
Canadian Pacer 
Carolina Marsh Tacky 
Carthusian horse 
Castilian Horse 
Chilean Horse 
Cleveland Bay 
Clydesdale (horse) 
Colonial Spanish Horse, see Types of Horses, below 
Colorado Ranger 
Comtois (horse) 
Cretan horse, see Messara 
Criollo (horse), also spelled Crioulo 
Cuban Criollo (horse) 
Curly Horse 
Czech warm blood 
Daliboz 
Danish Warmblood 
Danube Delta horse 
Dole Gudbrandsdal, also called Dole, Dole Trotter or Dølahest 
Don, see Russian Don 
Dutch Heavy Draft 
Dutch harness horse 
Dutch Warmblood 
East Bulgarian 
East Friesian (horse), see Ostfriesen/Alt-Oldenburger 
Estonian Draft 
Falabella (horse) 
Faroese or Faroe horse, see Faroe pony in pony section 
Finnhorse, or Finnish Horse 
Fleuve, see Fouta 
Fjord horse also called Norwegian Fjord Horse 
Florida Cracker Horse 
Fouta or Foutanké 
Frederiksborg horse 
Freiberger 
Friesian cross or Friesian Sport Horse 
Friesian horse 
Friesian Sporthorse (not the same as Friesian cross) 
Galiceno or Galiceño 
Gelderland (horse) 
German Warmblood or ZfDP, see Types section, below 
Groningen Horse 
Gypsy Vanner horse, sometimes called "Coloured Cob" 
Hackney (horse) 
Haflinger (horse) 
Hanoverian (horse) 
Heck horse 
Heihe (horse) 
Hispano (horse) also known as Spanish Anglo-Arab 
Hirzai 
Holsteiner (horse) 
Hungarian Warmblood 
Icelandic horse 
Indian Half-Bred 
Iomud 
Irish Draught, also spelled Irish Draft 
Irish Sport Horse 
Italian Heavy Draft 
Jutland (horse) 
Kabarda (horse), also known as Kabardian or Kabardin 
Kaimanawa horses 
Karabair 
Karabakh horse also known as Azer At 
Kathiawari 
Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse 
Kiger Mustang 
Kinsky horse 
Kisber Felver 
Kladruber 
Knabstrup 
Konik 
Kustanair 
Latvian (horse) 
Lipizzan or Lipizzaner 
Lithuanian Heavy Draught 
Lokai 
Lusitano 
Lyngshest, see Nordlandshest/ Lyngshest 
M'Bayar, see Fouta 
Malapolski 
Mangalarga 
Mangalarga Marchador 
Maremmano 
Marwari horse 
Mecklenburger 
Messara 
Mezőhegyesi sport-horse (sportló), also called Mezőhegyes felver, see Hungarian Warmblood 
Metis Trotter, see Russian Trotter 
Miniature horse 
Misaki, see pony section 
Missouri Fox Trotter 
Mongolian Horse 
Morab 
Morgan horse 
Mustang (horse) 
Murakoz horse, Muräkozi, or Muraközi ló (Hungary) 
Murgese 
National Show Horse 
Nez Perce Horse 
Nokota horse 
Noma, see Noma pony, in Pony section 
Nonius (horse) 
Nordlandshest/ Lyngshest 
Noriker horse, also called Pinzgauer 
North Swedish Horse 
Norwegian Fjord, see Fjord horse 
Novokirghiz 
Oberlander Horse 
Oldenburg (horse), also spelled Oldenburgh 
Orlov trotter 
Ostfriesen/Alt-Oldenburger 
Pampa horse 
Paso Fino 
Percheron 
Peruvian Paso, sometimes called Peruvian Stepping Horse 
Pleven (horse) 
Poitevin (horse) also called Mulassier 
Przewalski's Horse, also known as Takhi, Mongolian Wild Horse or Asian Wild Horse. (Species, not a "breed" but here for convenience) 
Qatgani 
Quarab 
Quarter Horse, see American Quarter Horse 
Racking horse 
Rhenish-German Cold-Blood also known as Rhineland Heavy Draft 
Rhinelander (horse) 
Rocky Mountain Horse 
Rottaler, see Heavy warmblood 
Russian Don 
Russian Heavy Draft 
Russian Trotter 
Saddlebred, see American Saddlebred 
Salerno (horse breed) 
San Fratello (horse) 
Sardinian (horse), also known as Sardinian Anglo-Arab 
Selle Français 
Shagya Arabian 
Shire horse 
Sorraia 
Sokolsky horse 
Soviet Heavy Draft 
Spanish Jennet Horse, not to be confused with the historic Jennet or Spanish Jennet (see Archaic types, below) 
Spanish Mustang 
Spanish Tarpan, see Sorraia 
Spotted Saddle horse 
Standardbred horse 
Suffolk Punch 
Swedish Ardennes 
Swedish Warmblood 
Swiss Warmblood 
Taishuh 
Tawleed 
Tchernomor, see Budyonny (horse) 
Tennessee Walking Horse 
Tersk horse 
Thoroughbred 
Tinker horse, see Gypsy Vanner horse 
Tiger Horse 
Tori (horse) 
Trait Du Nord 
Trakehner 
Tuigpaard, see Dutch harness horse 
Ukrainian Riding Horse 
Unmol Horse 
Uzunyayla 
Ventasso Horse (Cavallo Del Ventasso) 
Virginia highlander 
Vlaamperd 
Vladimir Heavy Draft 
Vyatka, see pony section 
Waler horse, also known as Waler or Australian Waler 
Walkaloosa 
Warmblood, see "Types of horses" below, or individual warmblood breed articles 
Welsh Cob (Section D), see Welsh pony 
Westphalian (horse) 
Wielkopolski 
Württemberger or Württemberg 
Xilingol horse 
Yili horse 
Yonaguni (horse) 
Zangersheide 
Zweibrücker 
Žemaitukas, also known as Zemaituka, Zhumd, Zhemaichu, or Zhmudk, see Pony section.

*Pony*

American Shetland, see Shetland pony 
American Walking Pony 
Anadolu pony also called Anadolu Ati 
Ariegeois pony also called Merens Pony or Ariègeois 
Assateague Pony, see Chincoteague Pony 
Asturian pony, see Asturcon in horse section 
Australian Pony 
Australian Riding Pony 
Bali Pony 
Bardigiano Pony 
Bashkir Pony 
Basque Pony 
Basuto pony, also spelled Basotho pony 
Batak Pony 
Bhutia Pony, also Bhotia, Bhote ghoda, Bhutan, Bhutani, Bhutua see Indian Country Bred 
Boer Pony 
Bosnian Pony 
British Riding Pony, see Riding Pony in "types of horses" section 
Burmese Pony 
Carpathian Pony, see Hucul Pony 
Canadian rustic pony 
Caspian pony 
Chincoteague Pony 
Chinese Guoxia 
Connemara pony 
Czechoslovakian Small Riding Pony 
Dales Pony 
Deli pony 
Dartmoor pony 
Deutsches Reitpony see German Riding Pony 
Dulmen pony 
Eriskay pony 
Exmoor pony 
Falabella, see Falabella (horse) in horse section 
Faroe pony 
Fell Pony 
Flores pony, see Timor Pony 
French Saddle Pony 
Galician Pony 
Garrano 
Gayoe 
German Riding Pony, also called Deutsche Reitpony or Weser-Ems Pony 
Gotland Pony 
Guizhou pony 
Gǔo-xìa pony, see Chinese Guoxia 
Hackney pony 
Highland Pony, see also Garron 
Hokkaido Pony 
Hucul Pony 
Hunter Pony, see "types of horses" section 
Icelandic pony, see Icelandic horse in horse section 
Indian Country Bred 
Java Pony 
Kazakh Pony 
Kerry bog pony 
Landais Pony 
Lijiang pony 
Lundy Pony 
Manipuri Pony 
Merens Pony, see Ariegeois pony 
Miniature horse, see horse section 
Misaki 
Miyako Pony 
Narym Pony 
New Forest Pony 
Newfoundland pony 
Noma pony 
Nooitgedacht pony 
Northlands Pony 
Ob pony also called Priob pony 
Peneia Pony 
Petiso Argentino 
Pindos Pony 
Poney Mousseye 
Pony of the Americas 
Pottok 
Riding Pony, see "types of horses" section 
Sable Island Pony 
Sandalwood Pony 
Sardinian Pony, see Sardinian horse 
Shetland pony 
Skogsruss, see Gotland Pony 
Skyros Pony 
Spiti Pony, see Indian Country Bred 
Sumba and Sumbawa Pony 
Tibetan Pony 
Timor Pony 
Virginia highlander, see horse section 
Vyatka (horse) 
Welara 
Welsh pony 
Welsh mountain pony (Section A), see Welsh pony 
Welsh pony (Section B), see Welsh pony 
Welsh pony of cob type (Section C), see Welsh pony 
Yakut Pony 
Yonaguni, see horse section 
Zaniskari pony


----------



## AngieW (Mar 11, 2009)

Cant see British Spotted Pony on there


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

wow, that's some list.


----------



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

i dont really dont think crosses as real breeds unless its an anglo arab. like walkaloosa...its simple an appy x walking horse!

maybe if i breed a shettie to a welsh i should call it a welshland!?


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

they are not all ' pure' breeds. most are x's that have been 'made into a breed'

like welara... welsh x arab. etc


----------

